# 03 CASE 580sm backhoe



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys i posted this in lawnsite as well and i got some very good feedback from some good guys but i wanted to post here as well and see what you all think. Looking at a 2003 case 580sm machine for the snow this year and for some nice size jobs we have lined up next year.. He was asking 32 and then went down to 30,000. Only problem is it has the case controls that we dont no how to use. I got a price of $2,500 from the case dealer to switch to 2 stick.. What do you guys think about this deal

3000 hours
cab heat and ac
extendahoe
4in1 bucket
good condition


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

I think its a pretty good price. If the machine is in good shape I would go for it. I've seen machines on Machinery Trader with 4k to 5k and they want more than that!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

fordplowdude;1389135 said:


> I think its a pretty good price. If the machine is in good shape I would go for it. I've seen machines on Machinery Trader with 4k to 5k and they want more than that!


So have I. Every machine i look at for 30,000 has atleast 4000 hrs plus on it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

4 stick isn't that hard to master. I would negotiate filter/fluid services before bothering to change controls. 3000 hours isn't even broke in. I have a friend with one that's 8300 and still runs like a top. You can tell alot about how the previous owner cared for it by the condition of the cab inside.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well when i got my 580L it was 3 years old and had 900 hors on it and cost around $45000 i have the the 2 stick controls in the back and really wanted the 4 stick but learned to live with it and now love it. i hear it is a fairly easy switch over if you can find a downer machine to get it from. i would think amything from the dealer is going to be 3 times the price see if you can find the parts some where else . some one told me of a case parts place online down south some where but i don't know where


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe i can make some calls see if i can find it cheaper somewhere else


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

mrsops;1389080 said:


> Hey guys i posted this in lawnsite as well and i got some very good feedback from some good guys but i wanted to post here as well and see what you all think. Looking at a 2003 case 580sm machine for the snow this year and for some nice size jobs we have lined up next year.. He was asking 32 and then went down to 30,000. Only problem is it has the case controls that we dont no how to use. I got a price of $2,500 from the case dealer to switch to 2 stick.. What do you guys think about this deal
> 
> 3000 hours
> cab heat and ac
> ...


2500 for control switch seems very steep. I bought a 580 super L 4x4 extendahoe last winter and it had typical case controls. I had the wobble sticks put in it and I bought the conversion from the salesman for 650 and just paid the labor to change them. My total bill was 1260 something. I'd get a 2nd opinion IMO. As far as the price, if its a 4x4, buy it if its in good shape.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Xforce 1;1389178 said:


> 2500 for control switch seems very steep. I bought a 580 super L 4x4 extendahoe last winter and it had typical case controls. I had the wobble sticks put in it and I bought the conversion from the salesman for 650 and just paid the labor to change them. My total bill was 1260 something. I'd get a 2nd opinion IMO. As far as the price, if its a 4x4, buy it if its in good shape.


Yes someone else said they paid around 1500 i dont know why the hell there telling me 2500 i dont know im going to check with someone else on the sticks tomm. Yes it is 4x4


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Good deal. Good machine.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

mrsops;1389198 said:


> Yes someone else said they paid around 1500 i dont know why the hell there telling me 2500 i dont know im going to check with someone else on the sticks tomm. Yes it is 4x4


I will assume that the "four lever" pattern is a mechanical linkage system and not pilot controls. If it's mechanical the switch over can be done by someone with pretty basic skills. I have a four lever pattern (Sherman controls, not Case) on my '97 Cat 416 and decided that I would switch to wobble sticks (Cat controls not Deere) because I was the only one in the company who could use the pattern efficiently. My Cat dealer has a used parts division called 2nd Steel. I purchased the components for the conversion (mechanical linkage) for about $650. Maybe there is a company like 2nd Steel that sells parts for Case tractors. Try a google search with "Case used parts".


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok guys finally got the final answer from my case dealer and it goes like this..

Kit- $580
2 wobble sticks for sae patern- $100
Total labor 6-8 hours at $120 an hour..
plus tax of course. job is anywhere between 1500-1800


----------



## donleybrent (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats a super deal. I have one we got new and it has 7000hrs on it now and has NEVER givin us any problems. The paint seems to suck though. I think you will love it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

mrsops;1390442 said:


> Ok guys finally got the final answer from my case dealer and it goes like this..
> 
> Kit- $580
> 2 wobble sticks for sae patern- $100
> ...


I would probably try to do the install myself or get a non dealer mechanic to install for less than $120 and hour


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Or maybe you could just learn how to run a four stick. Its really not that hard once you run it for a few hours. As far as the machine, I dont know of a better backhoe. I am a cat man through and through but I would buy a case 580 over anything else. The best part about the Case backhoes is they seem to run forever with very little downtime. You will be very pleased with your new machine. Good luck.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

running multi sticks isnt that bad, it starts to become intuitive after a bit. had an old ford 655d with sticks on the backhoe when we did my uncles house, after about an hour or so you get the hang of it no problem.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to update everyone on the case backhoe i had my local mechanic go check out the machine today to try and put something together. Well good thing i did the machine has NO AIR was told it did but it does not. Also no ride control which isn't a big deal.. Everything works on the machine it does have a few hoses leaking which i can change and the 4 in 1 bucket is bent in the middle a little that i can fix as well... Owner did come down to 29,000 but I'm a little pissed about the ac. What do you all think about this. Appreciate all the info


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

mrsops;1402534 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to update everyone on the case backhoe i had my local mechanic go check out the machine today to try and put something together. Well good thing i did the machine has NO AIR was told it did but it does not. Also no ride control which isn't a big deal.. Everything works on the machine it does have a few hoses leaking which i can change and the 4 in 1 bucket is bent in the middle a little that i can fix as well... Owner did come down to 29,000 but I'm a little pissed about the ac. What do you all think about this. Appreciate all the info


I have a 580sl and wish it had ac, but to be honest I like having the windows open when doing work around guys or driving around. Most of my hours are used doing snow in the machine again so I may not be in the same boat you are. But the only issue for me would be resale.

I don't want to be the one to say no, since It's been a few years since I bought my hoe and I don't know the markets, but all these little things start adding up. Is this the machine you want? Or that you'e making due with? Used or not as I'm sure you're aware of its always better to spend a few extra dollars to get what you want and have bought the right machine the first time.

Edit: I just looked on machinerytrader and that't not too bad price wise, I wouldn't let the ac bother me too much. It seems for the price and hours you're getting a solid machine.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Before you drop your coins I would recommend you do a little work to try and determine why the A/C does not work. My biggest fear would be that the desecant canister has ruptured. This will send silica sand into the system. Obviously this will cause some problems. Besides all the potential friction issues it will plug the oriface. This is easy enough to remedy but this sand will continue to rear it's head. Flushing the system is no guarantee that you will get all the sand out. IMO this could be the worst case scenario. The reason being that you may not know what the ultimate cost, to repair, will be. I had this problem on my Cat 416C. I was fortunate and only had to take it to the dealer 2x. Both times the oriface was clogged with desacent. My machine has over 12,000 hours on it now. I have had no other trouble with the A/C since the second clogging. If the price is right then it still might be a good buy. You just must realize that are taking a risk. If it turns out to be a bad compressor, a leak in the system, a fuse or any other hardware issue, your repair costs can be better predicted. 
The 4-n-1 bucket can be repaired with a bottle jack, an 8' long I-beam (I suggest 6" tall or better), and some chains. Be aware that the bucket will be prone to bending from now on so operate accordingly. It can also be replaced, very easily actually, if you can find the bottom piece at a good price. 
IMO The ride control on the Case is important if you are going to do much roading (rough riding machine IMO). They are very nice even when traming materials (will make you more productive too).


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1402773 said:


> Before you drop your coins I would recommend you do a little work to try and determine why the A/C does not work. My biggest fear would be that the desecant canister has ruptured. This will send silica sand into the system. Obviously this will cause some problems. Besides all the potential friction issues it will plug the oriface. This is easy enough to remedy but this sand will continue to rear it's head. Flushing the system is no guarantee that you will get all the sand out. IMO this could be the worst case scenario. The reason being that you may not know what the ultimate cost, to repair, will be. I had this problem on my Cat 416C. I was fortunate and only had to take it to the dealer 2x. Both times the oriface was clogged with desacent. My machine has over 12,000 hours on it now. I have had no other trouble with the A/C since the second clogging. If the price is right then it still might be a good buy. You just must realize that are taking a risk. If it turns out to be a bad compressor, a leak in the system, a fuse or any other hardware issue, your repair costs can be better predicted.
> The 4-n-1 bucket can be repaired with a bottle jack, an 8' long I-beam (I suggest 6" tall or better), and some chains. Be aware that the bucket will be prone to bending from now on so operate accordingly. It can also be replaced, very easily actually, if you can find the bottom piece at a good price.
> IMO The ride control on the Case is important if you are going to do much roading (rough riding machine IMO). They are very nice even when traming materials (will make you more productive too).


Dgodgr it doesnt have ac to begin with its not that it dont work the machine just dont have it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well easiest way to put it if you never had it in a machine you will not miss it. i have had other machines with out a/c not a big deal and like it was sad on a post above you can hear what's going on outside better. long as your heater works for the winter you should be all set. did your mechanic give you a price to install the the backhoe controls?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget that no A/C= poor defrosting performance.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well all i know is i never had a problem in my 580 with no a/c in the winter


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

DGODGR;1402933 said:


> Don't forget that no A/C= poor defrosting performance.


the ac pulls the moisture out of the air which does help, but personally I haven't had too much of a problem in my hoe unless my vent directionals weren't in place.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

My mechanic wants a few hundred bucks less then what case wants. Something like this i think i would feel more comfortable with case doing


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

did you end up getting this machine ?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

cat320;1415773 said:


> did you end up getting this machine ?


I did not buy the machine. He still did not sell it yet. I was trying to get the machine for a few bucks cheaper


----------

